# Maple Glazed Bacon and Shrimp and Grits--questions on both!



## kitchencatering (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Two questions--doing a brunch wedding next weekend that grew from 85 to 200 guests!  Need a little guidance without having to spend all my time experimenting!

1.  Doing a Maple Glazed Thick Cut Bacon--what is the best way to heat and hold this--planning on doing it in the convection oven, but need to know about transporting it so it doesn't get too chewy.  No kitchen on site, outdoor venue, 1 hour away.

2.  Doing Shrimp and grits appetizer spoons--would you cook the shrimp on site on a burner, or do it ahead and hold it?--i still want a

top notch product and don't want the shrimp to keep cooking in a cambro.

As always thanks for your help!

Holly


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

For the bacon.....I would cook it completely done....until crisp. That way you don't have to worry about the bacon getting "chewy"

The grits and shrimp spoon is going to be harder to keep as the grits don't hold well and the shrimp....well gets rubbery.

I understand that the menu is already done and said, but perhaps in the future you will be able to steer the client away from items that are difficult to create with limited kitchens.


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

You can hold grits for hours in a hotel pan, in a Cambro.  Just make sure to wrap in plastic.  Par-cook your shrimp by boiling in seasoned water (Creole seasoning), chill and transport.  Finish them onsite using a saute pan and a butane burner.  Easy.  Have done it many times for events and cooking demos.  The toughest part about grits on a spoon is that they get cold quickly.

-Kevin


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

great advice from both Kevin & Ross....


----------

